# Location, location, location...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They say it's everything. I'm starting to believe it. This Faller Oberndorf background adds a new dimension to the visual aspect of a model railroad.

This is a 10' x 18" background that comes in three pieces to make it a bit more manageable. Even one person can hang these.

This was attached directly to the wall with hot glue and was gently curved around the back corner so there was no distortion of the image.

I'm going to have to get another one of these for the rest of the layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That does look good, Michael!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. A short video I shot earlier:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That really does make a difference!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just when you thought it can't get any better, it gets better


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Gramps.

Yesterday I also (finally) finished the mountain spur rock wall. I was all out of excuses since I'm on vacation this week and the materials have been sitting for a month.

I'm just waiting for the Sculptimold to finish drying before I use a wash to color the rock. This photo has only the plaster cloth over the cardboard. I'm glad it's finished. Now to get back to work an the large mountain on the other side of the layout. Projects never end.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Boom!

Background looks great!


----------



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

I absolutely love you layout! I'm really inspired by it: you've packed so much interest into a compact space, and still maintain a decently large min radius. How do you find working on/reaching into the far corners (like to the left and right of your window)?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks very nice.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sunsanvil said:


> I absolutely love you layout! I'm really inspired by it: you've packed so much interest into a compact space, and still maintain a decently large min radius. How do you find working on/reaching into the far corners (like to the left and right of your window)?


Thank you for the encouragement and kind words.

There are small openings in the framework that I'm able to pop up in to access the far corners. They are difficult to disguise, but it is a trade-off I had to make to use my trackplan.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Where did you get the backdrop? I'm finding it to be rather expensive. To backdrop my layout would be nearly $200, that send like a lot. I'm new to model railroading, so maybe it's not. 

Your looks great, thanks for sharing

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I bought it from Reynauld's European Models. It is Faller 180516. Around $30.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

vette-kid said:


> Where did you get the backdrop? I'm finding it to be rather expensive. To backdrop my layout would be nearly $200, that send like a lot. I'm new to model railroading, so maybe it's not.
> 
> Your looks great, thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I have used photos from brochures, particularly travel brochures, that I have glued on to thin cardboard for background. Most of them came unsolicited in the mail.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> I bought it from Reynauld's European Models. It is Faller 180516. Around $30.


Thank you, that is much better.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

